# The beginning????



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Been very busy but had a break yesterday morning! :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Dori - Please remember this is a family friendly forum. I'm going to have to issue a ban for being overly creative. Well done. :thumb:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

LOL! I admit I was a tad nervous about the implications of this! 
Thanks so much!

Forgot to say, the idea was NOT mine, I saw this and wanted to see if I could recreate this shot!:grin:

I just realized a story...
When I was done shooting this my Son asked if I was going to eat the 'baby'
I remember when Jeni our oldest was in 7th grade, she had a school project involving a boiled egg that she had to treat as if it was her human baby. Well she put it into the fridge(I reminded her you do not do that to a real baby).

She got up in the morning and screamed. "Where is my baby?"

Her younger sister sayd, "I ate it."

I can honestly say my daughter ate my other daughter's homework. :rofl:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Also, I know this is slightly underexposed. When I exposed properly the black fabric would take on a slightly grey/reflective cast to it. I used bounce static light to light this.

Feel free to play with this shot if you wish! Maybe one of you guys can some up with a fix or a suggestion! :thumb:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

looks good to me .. wouldn't dream of playing with it ... might get slapped with a paternity suit :laugh: 

:wave:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Good point!!! LOL!!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, to paraphrase an old saying: 'You certainly know your onions, when it comes to creativity'...... :grin:

Excellent shot with very subtle humour to it, I love it!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done indeed Dori - love the subtle humour of it and the nice clean contrasts of colour and tone.

The knife and fork are ominously surgical :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Well, to paraphrase an old saying: 'You certainly know your onions, when it comes to creativity'...... :grin:
> 
> Excellent shot with very subtle humour to it, I love it!


LOL!!! Thanks for seeing the humor! I have another one in mind...



zuluclayman said:


> well done indeed Dori - love the subtle humour of it and the nice clean contrasts of colour and tone.
> 
> The knife and fork are ominously surgical :laugh:


Thanks to you also for seeing the humor! The knife and for are kind of creepy!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Very Nice Dori. Really like this. Made me smile.


----------

